# xkb problem

## TxJon

how to solve this error?

[img:841c521470]http://www.txsoul.com/fun/xkb.jpg[/img:841c521470]

----------

## TxJon

sorrry cant post screenshot..

the error message is:

Error activating XKB configuration.

Probably internal X server problem.

X server version data:

Gentoo Linux (The X.Org Foundation 6.7.0, revision r1-1.1.1)

60700000

If you report this situation as a bug, please include:

- The result of xprop -root | grep XKB

- The result of gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/xkb

----------

## Bigun

Getting the same error

----------

## Bigun

Is anyone else having this isssue?

----------

## LL0rd

Hi,

I have the same Problem, don't know, hot that comes

----------

## oumpah-pah

Could you post what the error message asks you to post, that is the output of

```
xprop -root | grep XKB

gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/xkb
```

----------

## Bigun

```

amarthaler@chatcomp amarthaler $ xprop -root | grep XKB

_XKB_RULES_NAMES_BACKUP(STRING) = "xorg", "pc101", "us", "us", ""

_XKB_RULES_NAMES(STRING) = "xorg", "pc101", "us", "us", ""

amarthaler@chatcomp amarthaler $ gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/xkb

 layouts = [us  us]

 model = pc101

 overrideSettings = false

 options = []

```

----------

## ruyn

I got rid of the error message by deleting the keyboard layout in the keyboard preferences and then adding it back.

----------

## Bigun

 *ruyn wrote:*   

> I got rid of the error message by deleting the keyboard layout in the keyboard preferences and then adding it back.

 

In which file?

----------

## ruyn

 *bigun89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In which file?

 

Through the GUI.  I think the keyboard preferences dialog can be found under Desktop Preferences in the GNOME menu.

----------

## Bigun

 *ruyn wrote:*   

>  *bigun89 wrote:*   
> 
> In which file? 
> 
> Through the GUI.  I think the keyboard preferences dialog can be found under Desktop Preferences in the GNOME menu.

 

Yup... the "U.S. English" will have to be removed and re-added... could this possibly be a bug?

----------

## Guilligan

I've got the same issue and I filed it as a bug (althought I'm not sure the filing actually worked)

The difference with you guys is that I wanted to have more then one keyboard layout as I have to work both in English and French. That's the only way to do this easely and for some reason, it doesn't work. 

Could it be related to the X.org fork?

----------

## mitchd123

The above fix did not work for me, but this did: 

(from http://www.unixos2.org/sw/pub/docs/xfree86/xf86bugs_312D.html )

It was already mentioned in the docs that XKB does not work yet. Set a XkbDisable in your XConfig file and/or reply with NO to the question of xf86config whether you want to use XKB. Use a Xmodmap file if you need one.

----------

## fldc

Any real solutions to this problem? The above solution does not work here and i'm not running some old version of xfree on OS/2  :Wink: 

This is my output from Xorg.0.log,

(EE) Couldn't open compiled keymap file /var/tmp/server-0.xkm

(EE) Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap

----------

## fldc

nevermind, found a solution in bugzilla  :Very Happy: 

----------

